# Critique My Alpine!



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't know much about dairy goat confirmation, but I decided to buy an adorable 2 year old alpine doe. I get 1 1/4 gallons of milk a day from her. I really like her, but would like to know her strengths and weaknesses in confirmation. Thanks!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Picture?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I cant speak much about her confirmation but her ninja like invisibility skills are EPIC!!!  Yes, picture needed


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Maybe the photos will show up now....


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She's a really nice looking girl 

Pros:
-Lovely looong neck
-Feminine neck
-Long jaw
-Clean throat latch
-Deep jaw
-Clean withers
-Sharp withers
-Smooth shoulder assembly
-Straight front legs
-Slim, feminine legs
-Neck blends smoothly into withers
-Neck blends smoothly into shoulder
-Necks blends smoothly into brisket
-Long topline
-Smooth, level topline
-Uphill
-Good depth in heart girth
-Good depth in rear barrel
-Good depth in middle barrel
-Good body capacity
-Tight elbows
-Good long rump
-Looks to have nice width
-nice long barrel
-Good incurve to thigh
-Nice cannon bone length
-Good dairy character
-Nice hindquarter assembly
-Even thurls
-Good rump width


Cons:
-Front pasterns a tad long
-Lacks heel in rear hooves
-Rump is a bit steep
-Could use a bit more brisket
-Pasterns are a bit weak


Udder:

Pros:
-Nice arch
-Good medial
-Evenly divided udder
-Nice teat size
-Nice udder depth
-Nice smooth fore udder attachment

Cons:
-Teats are a bit too far apart
-Between teats needs to be a bit flatter, I think


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks Cedar point for all that great info on her conformation!! Are any of my Alpine's conformation faults "the death" or what ever you would like to call it, in the show ring?:shrug:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Nope  I think she would be quite well in the show ring. Nothing is glaringly wrong with her, I think she'd do well, actually.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The only thing I really dont like about her is her front leg placement. The legs should be directly under the shoulder area. Hers are quite a bit forward. Other then that, a good buy.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

CPK...I wanted to do it:mecry: :lol:
I like her, nice doe But I agree about the front legs..


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

margaret said:


> CPK...I wanted to do it:mecry: :lol:
> I like her, nice doe But I agree about the front legs..


Hehe, I beeaat you! :lol: But you can still do her.... Just don't read my post first! (I bet you have though ) But you beat me to that Nigi...:lol: I'm still going to doing her, though


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She could use more power all the way around, and yes, her front end assembly is too far forward. Her top could be stronger too, but overall, nice doe


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Lacie, is the "shoulder assembly too far forward" the main thing I missed on her? Did I miss any other major/minor things on her?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Pretty much the only bigger thing, I just skimmed through though.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

TDG farms- are you talking mostly about the third photo of her setting her up? onder:

On the third photo down, she wasn't set up correctly (it makes it look like she has a serious swayback), it was just the best photo that I had from that view, and didn't want to go back to take another photo of her. :grin: 

Thanks for the info TDG farms, CPK, and little bits n pieces it is very helpful!!!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I judged it using all the photos. Its very obvious in them all. You get some other minor faults from a poor front end placement. Shallow chest, dip in the top line (both of which you can also see in the pictures) and as she grows and get some depth and weight on her, you will most likely see a weakening of her front pasterns. In really bad cases you can get odd wear on the front hooves where you will have to trim to compensate. But its a pretty common trait.

As for setting up for pictures, if you are looking to evaluate an animal, dont set them up. When setting up you are trying to hide their faults from the judge or camera. Walk her and let her come to rest with her legs in a non modified stance. Meaning kinda in a show stance but not placed in a show stance. Legs side by side. Then start your evaluation. The better an animal looks like this, the better the animal actually is. Ive had one doe over the years that won many of her showings just because I never had to touch her in the show ring and the judges always took notice and mentioned it when giving their reasons for placing an animal over the next. While others where moving legs, pinching down and pulling heads up higher, we just stood there.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Even though she's already been critiqued, I just wanted to say that her udder is beeeaaauutiful..so jealous :lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

nigies4ever said:


> Even though she's already been critiqued...


You could still do her!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

TDG farms- Thanks so much for taking time to explain, I finally understand!! I will also try to practice getting my goat to set herself up for the 4-h show in 3 months. 

Nigies4ever: Thanks! She is usually pretty good on the milking stand as well!!


----------

